# Google SPEEDTEST!!!!!



## mohityadavx (Mar 31, 2011)

Source: Tech news and updates about the iphone 4 ,iphone 5, jailbreaking ios 4, jailbreaking ios 4.1, iphone os 4.0,ipod touch,unlocking iphone 3gs,google pr update 2010



> Google Download speed test was made and want to know the results?What is your Internet speed in your home??it might be 1 Mbps or more you might have a cable internet which might be very high and you can check download speed test using various tool like Speedtest.net and other sites as well,
> 
> How to check upload and download speed? this is very simple simply go to Speedtest.net and have a test performed but there was a test of Download and upload speed made in the Google office,
> 
> ...



it looks like a teaser to indian broadband


----------



## mitraark (Mar 31, 2011)

I live in NIT Durgapur , here in hostels we get this speed.


*www.speedtest.net/result/1127765893.png


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

less than 10 times they get in Google and still A+


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Amazing speed


My results-

*www.speedtest.net/result/1228853820.png


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Mine is just pathetic

*www.speedtest.net/result/1228946244.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

This is not "Post Your SpeedTest Results" thread, BTW. Stop posting speedtest results guys. 

And BTW Still i can't believe that speeds....


----------



## mitraark (Mar 31, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> less than 10 times they get in Google and still A+



A+ in India maybe..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 31, 2011)

*speedtest.net/result/1165826881.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *speedtest.net/result/1165826881.png



Awesome Europe is awesome.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 1, 2011)

Still I have issue with only digit forum.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

This proves nothing, sometime back I read korean government is about to implement 1Gbps internet for all its people, now thats speed. 

Here: korea 1 gbps - Google Search


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 5, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I live in NIT Durgapur , here in hostels we get this speed.
> 
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1127765893.png


do they allow large data transfers as in torrents
or are they blocked?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 5, 2011)

We indians will be mad if we get 1mbps true unlimited for low  monthly rentals in 2012... ;-(


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> We indians will be mad if we get 1mbps true unlimited for low  monthly rentals in 2012... ;-(


Dream on, want high speed unlimited plans? Go to European countries, BT has some nice plans, but there the cops will catch you if you download 'ahem' stuffs from 'ahem' sources.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 6, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *speedtest.net/result/1165826881.png


That's a dream come true for me. (lol)



mohityadavx said:


> ^^ Mine is just pathetic
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1228946244.png


Same here dude. Same pinch!

My bro who lives in Australia downloads a movie under 3 minutes. Now that's called speed. He studies in Queeensland Uni. So I guess that might be the reason!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> We indians will be mad if we get 1mbps true unlimited for low monthly rentals in 2012.



I fail miserably BSNL's definition of "Low Cost"

They launch "Low cost" BSNL 3g which as only mothly rental of Rs.1399(for unlimited).

Now, how many Indian's can/will spend that much every month on Internet. 
Even, my plan is only a Rs.250/month(limited to 1 GB plan).


If BSNL truly want to grab a HUGE market of internet share they should release this plan=

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BSNL HOME 350
Rent= Rs350/month
Speed= 4 mbps upto 8 GB.
Thereafter, 1 mbps upto 50 MGB
Thereafter, 256 kbps upto unlimited.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No bills will come whatsoever!


I think each and every household in rural.urban India will get this plan and will truly help in BSNL to earn some $$$


----------



## DarkSieger (Apr 8, 2011)

NIGHTMARE that speed sucks... Upload < 1Mbps ?? -.-

*www.speedtest.net/result/898376632.png



I pay monthly 25€ (=37$)


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> less than 10 times they get in Google and still A+



If you notice, in Google Speedtest, its better than 99% of USA, so A+.
But for mitraark speedtest, its better than 99% of INDIA, so A+.

Different countries have different average speeds for same grades.

And these speed to Google employees is just half, since Google has started a test to provide 1Gbps connection to a test city of USA namely Kansas.
News: *Google Chooses Kansas City, Kansas, as Broadband Mecca : Wired.com*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2011)

DarkSieger said:


> NIGHTMARE that speed sucks... Upload < 1Mbps ?? -.-
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/898376632.png
> 
> ...



Epic Europe is epic.


----------

